
Know Your Reducers - tosh
https://www.braveclojure.com/quests/reducers/know-your-reducers/
======
setzer22
I've read the other book from the same author "Clojure from the Brave and
True", and it's one of my favourite introductory programming books. I even own
it physically. So I have high hopes for this, thanks for sharing!

